# Teich kippt ständig um



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich hab jetzt seit ca 2 Monaten einen Fertigteich mit ca 140L. Mir kippt das wasser ständig um, wird grünlich und stinkt. An was kann das liegen? Ich war schon im Zoogeschäft und hab mich da mit denn Leuten unterhalten, die haben mir schon einen Wasseraufbereiter mit gegeben und ich sollte noch 3 __ Muscheln mit rein geben, was ich auch getan habe, das hat leider auch nicht geholfen. Auch hab ich ständig so kleine schwarze __ käfer im wasser. Im Teich selber sind keine fische, nur ein kleiner Springbrunnen mit Pumpe inkl Filter, der läuft am Tag und in der nacht ist er aus, wegen solar betrieb. dann hab ich kleine steinchen drinnen, die ich vorher gründlich gewaschen habe. eine Seerose und so ein kleiner farnbusch oder sowas in der richtung extra für gartenteich. Die planzen wachsen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke schon mal!


----------



## Gladiator (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*



barysha schrieb:


> kleine schwarze __ käfer im wasser



Kannst du davon Fotos machen?
Vieleicht sind es Libellenlarven  (sind auch schwarz und eher klein)

Also ich würde mehr pflanzen reintun^^



PS: kannst du noch paar bilder von deinem Teich machen?


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

:willkommen barysha
ein foto wäre ganz toll und das mit dem umkippen ist bei einem solch kleinen teich sehr schwierig zu verhindern
libellenlarven sehen so in fernsterweise den ohrkneifern ähnlich
pflanzen sind immer gut und dieser filter ist doch nur die hülle der pumpe oder


----------



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

hallo danke für eure raschen antworten, ich werde morgen gleich bilder von meinen teich machen. was komisch ist meine nachbarn haben denn gleichen und keine pumpe etc. nur eine seerose und bei denen passiert nix. komisch echt denen ihrer ist den ganzen tag der sonne ausgesetzt und meiner ist geschützt von der hecke und bekommt nur ein paar std sonne. ich werd noch wahnsinng


----------



## Joerg (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

Hallo barysha,
:Willkommen2

es dauert schon einige Zeit, bis sich der Teich etwas eingelaufen hat.
Der Biofilm muss sich langsam aufbauen und die Pflanzen brauchen Zeit.
Damit das grün verschwindet, könntest du es mal mit Wasserflöhen versuchen.


----------



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

wo kann man die wasserflöhe kaufen? Im zoogeschäft?


----------



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

So bilder sind jetzt oben, leider ist die grüne trübung vom wasser da nicht so gut erkennbar!


----------



## Gladiator (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

Duuu weisst du dass Seerosen bewegtes wasser nicht so mögen?^^

also vorallem wenn blätter immer unter wasser sind, das haben sie nicht gerne..



und sooo schlimm siehts nicht aus^^ naja wie mans nimmt^^


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

hallo barysha, also __ muscheln in diesem becken geht ja mal gar nicht! :evil

hier mal was zum einlesen, vor allem die beiden links gleich zu beginn https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18610/?q=muscheln


----------



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*



katja schrieb:


> hallo barysha, also __ muscheln in diesem becken geht ja mal gar nicht! :evil
> 
> hier mal was zum einlesen, vor allem die beiden links gleich zu beginn https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18610/?q=muscheln




Oh mann, danke, da hat der mich vom Zoogeschäft aber dann ganz schön übers ohr gehauen


----------



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*



Gladiator schrieb:


> Duuu weisst du dass Seerosen bewegtes wasser nicht so mögen?^^
> 
> also vorallem wenn blätter immer unter wasser sind, das haben sie nicht gerne..
> 
> ...



Also als ich die Seerose gekauft habe war nur ein Blatt dran und jetzt sind es schon einige und soviel bewegt sich das wasser an der stelle nicht, sagen wir mal so gut wie garnicht.


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

tja, die tollen *fach*verkäufer, die wollen nur eins: die kasse füllen! 

ich würd ihm die __ muscheln mit ner ansage zurückbringen und mein geld verlangen!

allerspätestens im winter verenden sie dir nämlich....


----------



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*



katja schrieb:


> tja, die tollen *fach*verkäufer, die wollen nur eins: die kasse füllen!
> 
> ich würd ihm die __ muscheln mit ner ansage zurückbringen und mein geld verlangen!
> 
> allerspätestens im winter verenden sie dir nämlich....



Tja das werd ich auch morgen wohl tun


----------



## Gladiator (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

so wie es aussieht werden aber einige blätter wegen deinem springbrunnen unter wasser gedrückt


----------



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*



Gladiator schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht werden aber einige blätter wegen deinem springbrunnen unter wasser gedrückt



Ok dann werd ich sie weiter hinter setzen da wo sich das wasser nicht bewegt. Hat das dann mit dem grün verfärben des wasser was zu tun?


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

deinem teich fehlen einfach noch pflanzen 

wenn du morgen wegen den __ muscheln eh unterwegs bist, hol dir noch ordentlich was nach, auch unterwasser- und schwimmpflanzen! bepflanze alle zonen, die du hast mit den entsprechend passenden pflanzen mal voll. diese pflanzen ziehen dir dann quasi die nährstoffe aus dem wasser und nehmen somit den algen (grünes wasser) die nährstoffe weg 

gaaanz wichtig: die gekauften pflanzen aus dem topf raus und komplett die erde abspülen, dann entweder direkt in deinen kies setzen oder den kies ein bissel auf die seite und mit spielkastensand einpflanzen, dann den kies wieder drauf 

und dann warte mal ein paar wochen, ich bin sicher, das wasser wird glasklar


----------



## libsy (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

Nein, dass hat nichts mit dem grünen Wasser zu tun.
Wie schon geschrieben, wollen Seerosen kein bewegtes Wasser und keins ständig von oben. 
Du hast sicher zuwenig Pflanzen in deinem Teich und somit zuviel Nährstoffe. Dadurch bilden sich Algen.

Sory, nun war jemand schneller.


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

wie tief ist eigentlich das becken und wie hast du die seerose gepflanzt?


----------



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

also die seerosen habe ich aus dem korb, die erde abgesühlt und in den kies gesetzt so wie bei den anderen pflanzen auch, werde morgen dann wohl ein paar noch kaufen.

Danke für eure Hilfe ihr seit spitze 

woher kommen die kleinen schwarzen __ käfer eigentlich? Helfen da die Wasserflöhe?


----------



## Gladiator (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

Also ich finde Getier im Teich eigentlich gut^^ wenn garnix leben würde, das wäre dann ein sehr schlechtes zeichen...

kannst du vieleicht mal so einen schwarzen __ käfer ganz nah (so nahe dass er noch scharf ist) knipsen? 

vieleicht erkennt man dann was es ist


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*



> also die seerosen habe ich aus dem korb, die erde abgesühlt und in den kies gesetzt


 :shock :shock

seerosen sind so ziemlich die einzigen, die das nicht mögen  guck mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339

ich habe hier ein bild von sabines teich gefunden, so kann ein solches becken auch aussehen.....


----------



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

Ich werds morgen mal versuchen eins ganz nah aufzunehmen, ich hab ja auch nix gegen tierchen im teich nur die vermehren sich explosionsartig


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

also selbst, wenn ich so guck  , das einzige, was ich auf dem foto mit dem netz zu erkennen glaube sind....__ schnecken? 
die wirst du dir mit ner pflanze in den teich geholt haben, ist doch kein grund zur sorge, die fressen (meistens) die vergammelten pflanzenteile


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*



barysha schrieb:


> werde morgen dann wohl ein paar noch kaufen.



*hust* ein paar viele...


----------



## barysha (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

also des sein keine __ schnecken, das sind kleine schwarze käffer ich hab mir sie ja schon von nahmen angeschaut


----------



## andreas w. (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

Moinsen rundum und hallo barysha,

erstmal - wie schon gesagt wurde, gib Deinem Gewässer etwas Zeit ganz wichtig !!!. Dadurch daß Dein Teich nicht wirklich groß ist und es momentan (zumindest bei uns hier) relativ warm ist, sind die Algen eigentlich normal in einem "frischen" Teich.

Thema Seerose: Kauf bitte keine neue - geschweige denn mehrere. Denselben Quatsch hatte ich auch gemacht, allerdings geschenkte Pflanzen und jetzt, nach ein paar Jahren hau ich sie raus weil´s zuviele / zu groß geworden sind. Daher, spar Dir das Geld. Übrigens (@Gladiator) - Seerosen gedeihen auch direkt unterm Wasserfall. Wer was anderes behauptet, der kann sich gerne bei mir vom Gegenteil überzeugen - und das funktioniert hier schon jahrelang, mit Blüten und alles. 

Mein Tipp für Deinen Teich - erstmal Ruhe bewahren und diese Saison rumgehen lassen. Auch wenn´s momentan nicht allzu schön aussieht, die Natur (und was anderes hast Du letztendlich nicht) braucht Zeit.

Auch wenn ich sonst nicht auf die asiatischen Weisheits-Sprüche stehe: "wenn´s schnell gehen soll, nimm Dir Zeit" - da ist was dran. 

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## katja (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

nene andreas, er will/soll sich keine seerosen kaufen, sondern mehr "normale" wasserpflanzen und natürlich uw- sowie schwimmpflanzen


----------



## andreas w. (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Teich kippt ständig um*

Aah ok. Aber immer dran denken - auch die werden größer. Und der Teich ist nicht groß !

Zitat, Seite 2 :" ..also die seerosen habe ich aus dem korb, die erde abgesühlt und in den kies gesetzt so wie bei den anderen pflanzen auch, werde morgen dann wohl ein paar noch kaufen..." Hallo Katja, ich les das so, als ginge es um Seerosen, daher mein Abraten vom Kauf.


----------

